# New Vivarium PICS



## Rana (Jan 27, 2007)

Dear friends,
First of all sorry about my poor english.
This is my first post here for sharing with you my set up and getting some opinions and advice about my new vivarium.
It is an about 10 gallon vert viv 30x30x40 cm (sorry for the metering, I am from Spain).










It has a dripping back wall, treefern panels on back and sides, lighted by 4 PL 9 W and a fan on lid for ventilation. Day temperature at the middle of the viv is 25ºC, dropping at night down to 21º. Humidity is close to 90-100% almost all the time. The viv is misted two times a day.
By the moment there are no frogs and the viv is stablished for about 4 months and all plants are growing well and no mold problems at all. In the near future (maybe in 2-3 months), I would like to try a couple D. ventrimaculatus or any other similar thumb of this group.
Do you think is a nice setup for that species?

Many thanks

Angel


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

welcome! Awesome viv, pretty much any frog will do great in there.


----------



## Rana (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks titan501x,
Sorry I have edited this post because I made a mistake about the volume of the viv, I said 20g, but in fact is a 10g. Now is all right.

Any other opinon??

Thanks


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

that looks great for a ten gallon, way to maximize space.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Excellent work. It looks great.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

10 out of 10 my friend. Can you post a picture that shows what the door looks like? I want to build a few ten gallons but I first have to settle on the door construction.


----------



## Rana (Jan 27, 2007)

> Can you post a picture that shows what the door looks like?


Well, the access for this vivarium is from above (actually is an adapted aquarium tank). I know is not te most suitable, but I am working on a system for feed the frogs without touching any door. In my short experience, I have learnt that frogs are not critters who like disturbance.

Anyway, many thanks for your kindful comments.

So, is D. ventrimaculatus a good choice for it? Any other thumb?

Best,
Angel


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Welcome to the board! The tank looks great, I usually use leaf litter but I really like what you have done with the floor of the tank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't see why D. vent. would not love it in there. 
Now, what is that moss on the ground? Or is it liverworts. ITs beautiful!


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

WOW :shock: 

That tank is spectacular! Wonderful job!

And your english is perfect. Better than most americans.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Nuggular said:


> And your english is perfect. Better than most americans.


hes right about that!


----------



## Rana (Jan 27, 2007)

> Now, what is that moss on the ground? Or is it liverworts. ITs beautiful!


No, it´s just Java Moss most of it. At the back right side of the viv there is a spot of Selaginella sp.

Thanks,
Angel


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

Rana said:


> > Now, what is that moss on the ground? Or is it liverworts. ITs beautiful!
> 
> 
> No, it´s just Java Moss most of it. At the back right side of the viv there is a spot of Selaginella sp.
> ...


were did u find it?! I have looked alot of places and can't find it!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

:shock: 

That is one awesome 10 gallon!!!


----------



## Rana (Jan 27, 2007)

> were did u find it?! I have looked alot of places and can't find it!


Where did I find Java Moss??? :shock: :shock: 
Here in Europe you can find it in almost every aquarium store, is very common. In my area (I live in a similar climate area than California), you can even find it in some natural ponds and swamps. It only takes a few weeks to adapt it to moist (not submersed) environment, and then it grows very fast (of course, to be a moss). In this viv, is growing directly on peat bricks, a very acidic substrate.

Thanks,
Angel


----------



## granate (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, I am agree with Rana; It´s very easy get Java Moss in Europe. 
Why don´t you get it there? 
I thought this moss was used commonly in american vivs. :shock:

Un saludo.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

I've looked everywhere for java moss, but i can't seem to find it. the only place to buy it is online, and every time i go online to buy some, they are out of it.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

regularly available on aquabid.com in the US. Depending on how desparate you are, I might be able to unload a starter clump for about 5x retail value


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome to the Board, and great viv.

Curtis.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Ebay has java moss frequently. My LFS can also order it for me (it can be used in aquariums).

Very nice looking tank, though you'll want to keep an eye on the tillandsias. It might be too wet for them.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If you're near Lansing, Preuss Pets always has some.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice tank...


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

That's a ten gallon :shock: 
Impressive... most impressive!


----------



## Axl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi!
Hey, Rana! Where are yor from?. Yes, the java moss here is very common at pet shops. I live near of mountains and in rivers you can find it. I think is the best moss to tropical terrarium, my experience says that  . It grows very fast and is cheap.


> I thought this moss was used commonly in american vivs.


Me too :shock: .
Bye!.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

that's one heck of a 10 gallon. beautiful moss.


----------



## Axl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi!
They are 10 "american's gallons" or 10 "british's gallons"?.
Bye!.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Very nice! I think some vents would do well in there, but I think that some red vents would make that tank look even more amazing...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Angel
Very nice tank...I bet you have inspired many a DBer to copy that design.

I think a group of 3 thumbs would be excellent in there...vents, imis, intermedius, lamasi...

very well done!

S


----------



## granate (Dec 6, 2006)

Axl said:


> Hi!
> They are 10 "american's gallons" or 10 "british's gallons"?.
> Bye!.


Well I think that he is talking about american gallon because this terrarium is about 36 litres almost 10 american gallons.

Un saludo.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I like the viv with 1 exception .
The Cryptanthus growing epiphytically looks most unnatural.

If you can keep the Tillandsia from rotting in yur viv thats most impressive
Same with that Vriesia

Besides that the tank looks beautiful!!!!

Welcome to the board 

Todd


----------



## granate (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought that Cryptanthus was a epiphyte plant. Does it can grow up into the substrate? :?:


----------



## Axl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi!


> I thought that Cryptanthus was a epiphyte plant. Does it can grow up into the substrate?


I think, yes, it can. But in nature is an epiphyte plant.
Rana: How did you do this "river"? can you explain it, please? I love it!.
Bye!.


----------



## Axl (Dec 9, 2006)

It's funny, we are three Spaniard speaking English :lol: .


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

sometimes I would be with spanish people speaking english, leave them and come back 30 min later and they are still speaking english.haaha


----------



## granate (Dec 6, 2006)

Axl said:


> Hi!
> Rana: How did you do this "river"? can you explain it, please? I love it!.
> Bye!.


Yes, could you explain it? I have problems with my waterfall and river.

There are a lot of Spanish in this forum


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

No actually Cryptanthus is a terrestial bromeliad in nature.... in fact its also not from the rainforest either to be perfectly honest.

Its actually from an arrid climate but does well in vivs becuz its oppurtunistic and takes advantage of the high humidity of the vivarium


Todd


----------



## Rana (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for your kind compliments folks,



> I like the viv with 1 exception .
> The Cryptanthus growing epiphytically looks most unnatural.
> 
> If you can keep the Tillandsia from rotting in yur viv thats most impressive
> Same with that Vriesia


I agree you Dartfrogfreak, Cryptanthus is not an epiphyte brom, but in fact, in my viv is growing from the peat substrate (the ones on the upper left corner as seen), but you can´t see it because of the lianas and other plants. Now is developing lots of roots on the treefern panels, so maybe in the near future it will become true epiphytic.

Concerning Tillandsia, I also agree. They are not suitable for a so humid viv. At the moment they are OK because, in absence of frogs, I only mist once every other day, but soon I will take them out of the viv. 
And concerning the "Vrisea", I do not have any of them on that viv. The other broms present apart Crypts are Guzmania spp.

Now I am rearranging some things, like changing right side Crypts for some small orchids. 

Thanks

Angel


----------

